# Chilli Rasbora



## Lemsip (18 Feb 2012)

Anyone have any experience with chilli rasboras?

Looking to get a few for my 23L - wondering what the minimum size for the shoal would be for them to be most comfortable. It's only populated by cherry shrimp and 3 otos at the moment. (alot of plants so not too concerned about the shrimp population).


----------



## Polly (23 Feb 2012)

I don't have Chilli Rasboras, but I do have Neon Green Rasboras - Microdevario Kubotai

I bought a shoal of 11 (one free!)  and they are totally happy and confident in my Rio 125 planted with Danio Choprai, and a young pair of Pearl Gouramis.  Showing colours well - even the blue iridescence on the top of the body is evident   

I would have at least 6 in your 23L so that they feel like a shoal.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (23 Feb 2012)

they are tiny, i had 4 in a crab paludarium with 25ltrs water and fish were happy, good colours etc. I did feel a bit bad so now they have 40ltrs.


----------



## Seagull (24 Feb 2012)

6 Should be fine in 23L, they are tiny little things. Other microrasboras would probably be fine too. Considered endlers or ember tetras? Both pretty tiny as well.


----------



## Gill (24 Feb 2012)

6-10 will be fine, tiny fish with hardly any bio-load


----------



## Christor (25 Feb 2012)

Have 4 (very hard to find here) and they are fantastic little fish, especially for shoaling! colours are really good in my planted rio 125 so presume they feel most comfortable

oh and no problems feeding them aswell!


----------



## darren636 (28 Feb 2012)

i have 26 of these wonderful boraras. Very peaceful. No fighting at all. But very easily intimidated by other fish species- even ones of similar size. I also have microdevario,  comparing  the  two  is easy.  microdevario  are  an  asbo  waiting  to  happen,  the  boraras  in  contrast  are  angelic.  great  little  fish,  i  love  them  and  will  be  getting  another  20   as  soon  as  i  can  find  them.  my  local  ma  has  b.  uruphalmoides  labelled  as  b.  brigittae.


----------



## Radik (28 Feb 2012)

Rasboras are my new favorites they are not timid, but quite brave for their size, like swimming against the flow, they are playful and schoal. I have Maculatus and Boraras urophthalmoides they enjoy company of each other


----------



## Lemsip (29 Feb 2012)

Thanks for the replies, will be picking up 8 this weekend!


----------



## darren636 (29 Feb 2012)

where from?


----------



## Lemsip (3 Mar 2012)

Maidenhead Aquatics in Arborfield, tried a few LFS and they are the only ones in stock.


----------



## darren636 (3 Mar 2012)

was there a few weeks ago!  world of water are getting me 20 to go with my 26. Exciting


----------



## sanj (3 Mar 2012)

Aww you could have got 24 and then end up with a nice 50.


----------



## darren636 (3 Mar 2012)

might go up to 60 yet. We will see how busy it looks in my 260 litre.  love these fish.


----------



## Lemsip (5 Mar 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> was there a few weeks ago!  world of water are getting me 20 to go with my 26. Exciting



Which shop do you think is the best in the Reading area? The Winnersh Maidenhead Aquatics is my closest but the stocking seems pretty dissapointing.


My heater packed in the same weekend so getting some next weekend instead - probably quite lucky as I only have shrimp/otos in it at the moment!

What do people feed them btw? Regular flake food but crushed up so its easier for them to eat?


----------



## darren636 (5 Mar 2012)

shrimp  or  otos'???  for  shrimp  use  a  dedicated  shrimp  food  and  otos'  need  plenty  of  algae  and  stuff  like  vegetables- cucumber  etc.  the  arborfield  ma  is  ok.  i  tend  to  use  ma  in  farnham  ,  guildford  and  woking.  also  the  ma  in  bracknell  has  my  vote  too.


----------



## Lemsip (5 Mar 2012)

I mean the chilli rasboras! Wondering if I need to pick up any particular food for them or if they'd be happy with regular flake food.


----------



## darren636 (5 Mar 2012)

mine take micro flakes. Hikari micro pellets and also daphnia ...although  most  daphnia  are  too  big  for  these  little  fish.  i  am  going  to  try  the  zm  systems  fry  food.


----------



## darren636 (18 Mar 2012)

£.1.50 at ma reading !!!!  must get my q tank sorted.


----------



## Lemsip (18 Mar 2012)

Think they are even cheaper in bulk aswell - did you see how many they had? Been meaning to pick some up but been replanting first.


----------



## darren636 (18 Mar 2012)

about 50 , maybe a few less than that. Tiny things mine are double the size but they are very well fed.


----------

